# Growth test



## explor3r

I wanted to do this test long time ago so here we go.
4 different frag plugs with 3 zoa polyps each.
2 different sets in different tanks with different lighting...(LEDs vs T5s)

The frag plugs....

1-Tile frag plug
2-Rock frag plug
3-Regular aragonite frag plug(disk)
4-Bone coral frag plug.(This was the buttom of a favia after being fragged)

Im going to guess whichever frag get the most heads or polyps counting from today to lets say 3 or 4 months is the winner
I will keep you guys update.......

























T5s frags..









LEDs frags


----------



## sig

Did you get your surgeon license? 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

sig said:


> Did you get your surgeon license?


Not yet but after this I think I will get it


----------



## Will




----------



## explor3r

Will Hayward said:


>


..lol Will


----------



## Will

explor3r said:


> ..lol Will


Wait.... 3-4 months! I'm going to need more popcorn!

You better rearrange in order, those two lines of frags you have, before so many polyps cover them you can't tell what frag plug is what! Heheh.

Also what variety of zoo is this? did you choose it for a reason other than you had an extra colony to frag?


----------



## explor3r

Will Hayward said:


> Wait.... 3-4 months! I'm going to need more popcorn!
> 
> You better rearrange in order, those two lines of frags you have, before so many polyps cover them you can't tell what frag plug is what! Heheh.
> 
> Also what variety of zoo is this? did you choose it for a reason other than you had an extra colony to frag?


Nothing in this hobby happens in 2 days
Those lines of frags are further than u think from the test ones is just the angle of the picture....
I chose that in particular cos I have extra of them and I think they are one of the easy zoas..


----------



## Will

explor3r said:


> Those lines of frags are further than u think from the test ones is just the angle of the picture....


No I meant that the two lines of frags (T5 vs LED) are not in the same order, in their respective tanks.


----------



## explor3r

Will Hayward said:


> No I meant that the two lines of frags (T5 vs LED) are not in the same order, in their respective tanks.


Lol no worries I have everything under control, I know which one is which
This test is more to see whats better to use as frag plug.


----------



## TBemba

I am interested in tagging along to see the results.

I am curious what is the difference in distance between the lights and the corals? (different heights for different light source)

What is the energy savings difference are you experiencing ?

Last question, for now, do you think it is cost effective for the LED's?

Thanks,


pass the popcorn, it's like watching grass grow


----------



## carmenh

Good call, don't wanna miss this one!



TBemba said:


> I am interested in tagging along to see the results.


----------



## explor3r

TBemba said:


> I am interested in tagging along to see the results.
> 
> I am curious what is the difference in distance between the lights and the corals? (different heights for different light source)
> 
> What is the energy savings difference are you experiencing ?
> 
> Last question, for now, do you think it is cost effective for the LED's?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> pass the popcorn, it's like watching grass grow


The distance on the T5s tank is 27 in. and the one on LEDs is 20.
Energy saving is unknown right now since the frag tanks are barely 2 months old so I havent receive the first bill.. but i think for sure it will be cheaper than if I would have the frag tanks with t5s too.

After I put the frags in the tanks they opened 2 hour after...
T5s









LEDs









Pop corn or hotdog?..


----------



## explor3r

carmenh said:


> Good call, don't wanna miss this one!


Carmenh take a sit and get some pop corn....This is set for 3 months


----------



## Will

See now they are in the same order and easy for us to compare by photo. 

This will be a cool experiment.


----------



## TypeZERO

cool experiment indeed! *grabbing some popcorn*


----------



## Chromey

Im on my second week of LEDs and I have seen 3 new zoa heads on a small frag.

This will prove to be a great contest.


----------



## azotemia

*interesting*

tagging along


----------



## BettaBeats

interesting study! i'll be tagging along as well.. save a frag for me


----------



## Salty1

Interesting idea, very interested in the results. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## explor3r

Update..after 5 weeks many things happened

During this 5 weeks period time I was gone for 3 weeks and when I came back I found that the frags from the T5s tank were all gone, I got a gobby and he took them using them as barrier for his home under a rock so all the frags were gone but in the LEDs tank things were different, in the bone coral case all the polys came off from the frag and the other 3 frags were ok with some growth.
I want to get to a conclusion to see what type of frag grows the fastest, the ones with most polys were the aragonite frag plug and the rock frag plug.
I will do the test again since Im not planing to go away for a while just hope you guys are patient..tonight or tomorrow I will post some pics.....thanks for waiting..


----------



## explor3r

The aragonite frag plug was the winner with 10 polyps or heads...from 3 to 10 thats 7 polyps in 5 weeks.
Then we have the rock frag plug that grew 8 polyps from 3..
Finally the tile frag plug did not do good at all..

I will test again but this time with more frags including marbol tile, bone corals, piece of plastic etc....


----------



## altcharacter

I would say try a sandstone tile instead of marble since it's more porous and the sand is from the ocean anyways. Either way good test!!!


----------



## explor3r

altcharacter said:


> I would say try a sandstone tile instead of marble since it's more porous and the sand is from the ocean anyways. Either way good test!!!


Good idea


----------



## teemee

Very cool experiment, Alex!


----------



## Chris S

Keep in mind various types of zoanthus incorporate grains of sand in their growth - much easier to obtain from a piece of rubble or aragonite than it is marble. Just another aspect that could be determining growth patterns.


----------

